# NHL Playoff's 2018



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Anyone watching?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Yep! Go Pens! Who do you follow? Stars I imagine?


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

I really don't follow any one team. I just like good match-ups.

I think Wilson(Capitals) needs some payback; he's a bully.

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/washington-capitals-pittsburgh-penguins-rivalry-zach-aston-reese-breaks-jaw-tom-wilson/


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Yeah, it's been pretty contentious considering they've faced the Pens the last two years in the second round and lost.


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

Sharks fan checking in. Joe Pavelski was a few years ahead of me in high school. I'm not a huge hockey fan (hard to catch games in Iowa), but definitely try to keep up on things.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

The Capitals are without Tom Wilson for 3 games. He's their goon.


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> The Capitals are without Tom Wilson for 3 games. He's their goon.


Looks like Alan was right!


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> The Capitals are without Tom Wilson for 3 games. He's their goon.


Good.

Hockey is a rough sport for sure. And unlike football these guys play 82 games, granted they may not play the same amounts of minutes per game, but if you tally up their playing minutes over the season, they probably play more.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Alan said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > The Capitals are without Tom Wilson for 3 games. He's their goon.
> ...


I like rough hockey but that was pretty blatant. He was going for the face!


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm liking Tampa, they're quick and play smart hockey.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2018)

Alan said:


> I'm liking Tampa, they're quick and play smart hockey.


They are playing really well. I honestly saw the Bruins winning it all at one point. As a Canes fan I usually can sit back and watch the playoffs without caring to much LOL
Hoping next years team is better.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Pens are up 3-2 with one period left.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Well... that was ugly.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Well... that was ugly.


Yes it was. The two empty netters were icing on the cake for the Caps.

The Preds game was pretty good, the Jets looked sharp.

A couple more games on today...yippee.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Alan said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Well... that was ugly.
> ...


Kessel tried to get a little too fancy and Oshie just took it away :evil:

I might watch a little of the Boston game.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

I was pretty pleased with outcomes of the Sunday games. I'm still liking Tampa.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

My Pens are out. They couldn't keep the puck out of their zone in OT. Time to root for Tampa cause Kunitz is there and he was always my favorite Pen.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

One more game and we'll have the final four.


----------



## FRD135i (Oct 15, 2017)

Hope the Knights keep things up


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Well, I hope last nights game was an eye opener for Tampa. The Caps dominated that game.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

And the Caps win again. Wow! Tampa needs to get on the ball(puck) or they are done.

The Jets looked good the other night against Vegas, we'll see if they look that good tonight.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I grew up in Winnipeg. Used to have season tickets when Hawerchuk and Carlyle fought the losing battle against Gretzky. 
Go Jets!


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Ok, so Tampa came to play last night and really needed that win.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I really wish the Caps would've lost. Gotta root for the Golden Knights now!


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Well, I have mixed feelings now. Ovi has been waiting his turn and is probably deserving of a Stanley Cup. The hodgepodge that makes up the LV team are good(they're not newbies). In any event, it should be a fun match-up.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Alan said:


> Well, I have mixed feelings now. Ovi has been waiting his turn and is probably deserving of a Stanley Cup. The hodgepodge that makes up the LV team are good(they're not newbies). In any event, it should be a fun match-up.


Ovechkin is an unbelievable player. Just can't root for him. I think the Capitals are going to win. They're playing perfect right now.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Game one tonight at 8pm(puck drop probably 8:15-ish) Eastern Time. Can't wait.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Alan said:


> Game one tonight at 8pm(puck drop probably 8:15-ish) Eastern Time. Can't wait.


Is that on NBC?


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Alan said:
> 
> 
> > Game one tonight at 8pm(puck drop probably 8:15-ish) Eastern Time. Can't wait.
> ...


Yep, yep.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Well if anything that was a hell of an exciting pre game!


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Wilson's dangerous antics again...ugh!!! The NHL really needs to look at their rule enforcement policies.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Alan said:


> Wilson's dangerous antics again...ugh!!! The NHL really needs to look at their rule enforcement policies.


I thought blind hit but shoulder to shoulder contact. He won't get the benefit of the doubt though. 10 goals = no defense :lol:


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Ok. Caps looked great in game 2, which they won. It was good to see Wilson get punched in the face, well deserved.

Game 3 tonight in D.C. 8pm Eastern on NBCSN.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Alan said:


> It was good to see Wilson get punched in the face, well deserved.


Love it. That's the way to do it too. Don't wait around just get it over with. Reaves is a known enforcer. Notice Wilson was smart enough not to go mess with Reaves....that or his face hurt too much.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Alan said:
> 
> 
> > It was good to see Wilson get punched in the face, well deserved.
> ...


Good find on the video..that's good sh1t right there.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Alan said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Alan said:
> ...


He was coming up all tough and buff but that didn't last long :lol: Reaves was generally just an enforcer with the Pens as well although it was a short stint.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Game 4 tonight 8pm Eastern on NBC. If the Caps win, which will bring the series to 3-1 in favor of the Caps, the Knights will probably have a hard time coming back.

Stat: Teams with a 3-1 series lead(in best of 7 games) win 90% of the time.

Reference: 
http://www.puckreport.com/2009/04/nhl-playoff-comebacks-trailing-3-1.html


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ready to watch!


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Wow! Another good game for the Caps and a very poor one for Vegas. Vegas played as if they were in a daze. If you're going to clear the puck from your zone, be damn positive you're going to get it out-don't half a$$ it. Just sloppy hockey from Vegas. They have their work cut out for them now, down 3-1.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

How about that Smith-Pelley goal where he kicked it with his left skate into his stick and up over Fleury's left shoulder. Some crazy goals and beautiful passing by the Caps.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

I think the Caps got this. Game 5 on Thursday.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Alan said:


> I think the Caps got this. Game 5 on Thursday.


Yeah they're playing lights out now.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I don't watch much hockey but saw this pop up on my YouTube and thought it was cool. I see they are down 3-1 so the 175-1 odds might not pay off.

https://youtu.be/Ry-ZKBO2uYQ


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

The odds were 500 to 1 at some point. If you bet $100 for Vegas to win the cup and they went on to do so, you'd win $50k.


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

that was a good ol fashioned butt whipping last night


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Reminder. Game 5(could be the final game of the season if the Caps win) tonight at 8pm Eastern on NBC. I hope it's a good one. Chilling beers now for later on. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Game time baby! During the pre game show I was thinking how it was sort of cool but how about maybe Vegas wins another game. That would help.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Smith-Pelley goal was crazy. Kicks the puck to his stick as he makes a diving shot for goal!


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

All in all a pretty good game and series. I'm happy for the Caps. Now I'm just bummed that the season is over.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Excellent game. Hockey is so damn exciting sometimes I can hardly take it. Even as a Pens fan I was rooting for Ovechkin and the Caps. Can't believe Ovechkin has been there for 13 years now.


----------

